# Advice re bicycle for adult of short stature.



## brenglee (21 Apr 2011)

Hi
My daughter has special needs and is quite small in stature althought is an adult in her 20's.
I want to get her a bicycle for general exercising purposes,but because of her height. I cant seem to locate one.
I think she needs a 12.5 or 13.5 inch frame with 26 inch wheels.
I would ideally like her to be able to try the bike out before purchase, and I dont want to spend too much. Im thinking around 200euro.
I live in the Dublin/Kildare region.
Appreciate any help anyone can offer me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Complainer (22 Apr 2011)

There are some very knowledgeable and helpful folk on the boards.ie Cycling forum. Have you tried a good local bike shop?


----------



## brenglee (22 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that. I have added to boards.ie
I have tried 2 shops so far. Have been trawling internet but 
Im not really sure what Im doing!


----------



## Megan (24 Apr 2011)

http://www.evanscycles.com/help/bike-sizing
There is alot of info on the above site re: frame size to adult height. Can your daughter ride a two wheel bike?


----------



## huskerdu (24 Apr 2011)

Joe Dalys in Dundrum have a lot of knowledgable staff and will allow you to take a bike out before buying. Have you tried them ?


----------



## johnno (25 Apr 2011)

+1 to boards.ie/cycling.
Your best bet would be to bring her into a shop for a fitting.
There are 24 inch wheeled bikes too,which she might be more comfortable with.
If you can get an aluminium framed bike it will probably be a bit lighter.


----------



## nai (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Brenglee,

I got the Huffy Miami shown on this website for my daughter last year.
It's a great bike, shimano gears/brakes, alum frame so lightweight.

[broken link removed]

It might be a bit small for your daughter but may be worth a look.

We got it in Richies Bike Shop in Swords.

Would recommend it.

Regards.


----------



## Sandals (27 Apr 2011)

Tesco 24inch wheel €120, off to buy one this eve, lovely minty one with 18 gears and dual suspension (!!!! but my 10 year olds in love).


----------

